# Fischereischein für Polen in BRD



## hennykanu (21. April 2017)

Hallo, mein Freund ist Pole und nachdem er nun ca 15 Jahre als Gastarbeiter in BRD gearbeitet hat, ist er nun seßhaft geworden. Heißt Wohnt hier und geht hier zur Arbeit etc. pp. Logo wir wollen zusammen angeln gehen. Er hat genau wie in Deutschland in Polen einen Kurs gemacht und einen Fischereischien erworben. Gastangelschein bekommt er natürlich nicht mehr (max 3 Monat) da er ja hier wohnt.
 Was kann man da tuen. Die von der Gemeinde sagen sie schreiben den Schein nicht um und er muß hier die Prüfung machen. Wer kann helfen. Bundesland Bayern.
 Gruß Frank


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*

Das einzige was dein Freund machen kann, ist die Fischerprüfung in Bayern zu machen.


----------



## Franky (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*

Ja, dem ist leider so... Es gibt zwar ein Gleichstellungsparagraph, aber der betrifft ihn nicht:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayAVFiG-2


----------



## Heidechopper (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*

Wo wir gerade dabei sid: hier angeln jede Menge Polen, speziell an der Küste. Ob die alle eine Fischereischeinprüfung in Deutschland gemacht haben, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Leider ist das Wissen der Erlaubnisscheinausgeber wohl auch nicht up-to-date in Deutschland. Dann würden von denen wohl weit weniger hier angeln.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*

Möglich wäre einzig zur Anerkennung des polnischen Fischereischeins in Bayern,
wenn dein Freund
*Vertriebene *und (Spät-)*Aussiedler *ist.

Nötig dazu:
Besitz eines gültigen Vertriebenenausweises nach § 15 BVFG a. F. oder  einer amtlichen Bescheinigung nach § 15 BVFG n. F. zum Nachweis der  Eigenschaft als Spätaussiedler (die durch den Erwerb der deutschen  Staatsangehörigkeit nicht infrage gestellt wird)


----------



## Revilo62 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*

super Frage, es hapert in D ja schon an der Anerkennung der Fischereischeine einiger Bundesländer untereinander.
Wenn die beim Landratsamt so entschieden haben, wird er wohl um die erneute Beschulung und Prüfung nach bayrischem FG nicht drum rum kommen. Vielleicht sollte er auch bei der Verkehrsbehörde nachfragen, ob sein polnischer Führerschein auch nicht anerkannt wird, willkommen im förderalen Wahnsinn dieser Republik

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik::vik:


----------



## Michael.S (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sid: hier angeln jede Menge Polen, speziell an der Küste. Ob die alle eine Fischereischeinprüfung in Deutschland gemacht haben, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Leider ist das Wissen der Erlaubnisscheinausgeber wohl auch nicht up-to-date in Deutschland. Dann würden von denen wohl weit weniger hier angeln.
> Gruß
> Rolf



An der Küste , zumindest der Nordseeküste braucht man auch keine Prüfung , freies Gewässer


----------



## diez (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sid: hier angeln jede Menge Polen, *speziell an der Küste*.



Nun, hier in Bayern hab ich noch keine Küste gefunden #c


----------



## pennfanatic (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*



Michael.S schrieb:


> An der Küste , zumindest der Nordseeküste braucht man auch keine Prüfung , freies Gewässer




Braucht man da nicht zumindestns den deutschen fischereischein?
Habe ich mal so gelernt.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*

Hallo,

so schlimm ist das mit der Prüfung in Bayern auch nicht mehr. Früher gab es im Jahr nur eine einzige Prüfung, immer am ersten Samstag im März. Hatte man die verpasst, oder war durchgefallen war Schluß bis nächsten März. Irgendwann wurde dann noch ein zweiter Termin, Anfang Juli, für Durchgefallene und Nachzügler abgehalten.
Seit ein paar Jahren haben wir die online-Prüfung, da gibt es Termine über das ganze Jahr. Nur muss man vorher einen Lehrgang mit mindestens 30 Stunden nachweisen, sonst wird man gar nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen.
Aber eben nicht mehr das Problem wie früher mit nur einem Termin.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Harrie (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Braucht man da nicht zumindestns den deutschen fischereischein?
> Habe ich mal so gelernt.




Nein!


----------



## hennykanu (21. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*

Vielen Dank an alle, Klasse Antworten und Tipps
 ist ziemlich .......!!! Aber so isses nun mal.
 Gott sei Dank behandelt man mich nicht so in Polen 
 und Italien wie die Eu-Gäste bei uns. 
 Wäre sehr schade drum denn es sind
 geniale Angelländer. Würden mir mehr abgehen als ein Angelverbot in der BRD
 Dann muss Zbischek halt hier die Prüfung machen. Sein 
 Deutsch ist ja ganz gut.
 Gruß Frank


----------



## jranseier (22. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*



hennykanu schrieb:


> Sein Deutsch ist ja ganz gut.



Soviel ich weiß, gibt es die Prüfung inzwischen auch in einigen anderen Sprachen. Ob Polnisch dazu gehört kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur, dass es sie in Englisch und Russisch gibt, und Russisch soll für Polen fast das selbe sein.

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/024206/

ranseier


----------



## JottU (22. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*

Nich mal so das selbe wie bayrisch und platt.|rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*



hennykanu schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank behandelt man mich nicht so in Polen
> und Italien wie die Eu-Gäste bei uns.



Servus Frank,

erzähl mal:
Wie hat man dich denn in Polen bezüglich deines Fischereischeins behandelt, als du dorthin deinen Wohnsitz gewechselt hast?
Denn dein obiges Statement kann sich ja nur darauf beziehen, denn als Urlauber der angeln will, wird der Pole in Bayern genauso behandelt wie der Deutsche in Polen.


----------



## jranseier (23. April 2017)

*AW: Fischereischein für Polen in BRD*



JottU schrieb:


> Nich mal so das selbe wie bayrisch und platt.|rolleyes



Deswegen schrieb ich "soll". Zwei Bekannte von mir, eine Polin und ein Russe, unterhalten sich jeder in seiner Muttersprache miteinander und verstehen sich. Irgendwas muss wohl dran sein.

ranseier


----------

